# DVD Recorder erkennt von 5 Filmen nur 3 Titel



## behohaus (19. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich mir DVD's mit ca 5 Filmen im avi Format brenne, kann ich alle im PC anschauen.
Mein Videorecorder erkennt aber nicht alle, obwohl gleiches Format.
Kann sein, dass es bei einer DVD der erste Titel ist , bei einer anderen der 3. und 4. Titel.
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wie man das beheben oder die nicht funktionierenden Titel umbrennen kann?

Danke für die Hilfe
Behohaus


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Mai 2011)

Moin,

bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber ich meine, dass DVD-Player keine reinen AVIs anzeigen können, sondern nur auf "DVD-Video" reagieren. 
IMHO müssen die Filme als VOB vorliegen !

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## sheel (19. Mai 2011)

Hi

wie von Klaus schon gesagt ist das Standardformat Vob (ggf. mit Bup etc...)
Je nach Gerät, das du hast, kann es uU. auch andere Formate anzeigen.

Dass dann nur 3 von 5 Avis gehen, liegt ziemlich sicher an verschiedenen Codecs.
Avi ist nicht gleich Avi, da gibt es eine Menge Unterscheidungen.
Codecs wären zB DivX...

In der Anleitung zum Gerät sollten die unterstützen Formate aufgelistet sein.

Bevor du aber die zwei Filme in andere Codecs konvertierst, mach besser gleich Vob daraus.
Dann können auch andere Geräte als dein DVD-Player die DVD lesen.
Programme zum Konvertieren gibt es genug im Internet...Google hilft weiter.

Gruß


----------



## behohaus (19. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.
Aber der Panasonic Video Recorder kennt ja die mind. Hälfte der Filme und die Hälfte nicht.
Das verwundert mich.
War zu langsam. Die 2. Antwort kamm wärend ich schrieb.
Die Filme habe ich alle nach dem gleichen codec Muster überspielt.
Dann müsste schon das Programm selbst eine andere Einstellung selbst vorgenommen haben.


----------



## sheel (19. Mai 2011)

Hast du meine Antwort eigentlich einmal durchgelesen?
Avi nicht gleich Avi.
Da gibts verschiedene Formate, die alle ".avi" sein können.
Dein DVD-Player wird die sog. Codecs von drei Filmen kennen, die der anderen zwei nicht.

Konvertiers in Vob. Alles. Dann kann es jedes DVD-Gerät zum Fernseher bringen, nicht nur deines.


----------



## behohaus (19. Mai 2011)

Danke
Ich probiers


----------



## vfl_freak (19. Mai 2011)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> Avi nicht gleich Avi.
> Da gibts verschiedene Formate, die alle ".avi" sein können.
> Dein DVD-Player wird die sog. Codecs von drei Filmen kennen, die der anderen zwei nicht.
> 
> Konvertiers in Vob. Alles. Dann kann es jedes DVD-Gerät zum Fernseher bringen, nicht nur deines.



Richtig, AVI ist streng genommen kein wirkliches Videoformat, sondern 'nur' ein sogenannter Container, in dem u. a. sowohl die Bild- als auch die Audiodaten drinstecken !!
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Video_Interleave

Gruß
Klaus


----------

